# Society has lost its way



## Stobila

Bonjour 

comment traduire cette expression ?

_modern society has lost its way with food_ 

la société moderne s'est écartée du bon sentier concernant la nourriture?


----------



## Micia93

"la société moderne a perdu tout repère avec la nourriture" ?


----------



## Stobila

merci, ça devrait aller...


----------



## Aoyama

"La société moderne a perdu la boussole en ce qui concerne la façon de manger/l'alimentation".
Mais en fait c'est plutôt : "la société moderne est devenue folle ...".


----------



## Stobila

c'est tout à fait le sens du texte Aoyama, seulement il me semble que les expressions que vous avez choisies soient un peu trop familères pour le contexte semi scientifique du texte que je traduit...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est assez vrai. A ajuster alors ...
"La société moderne a perdu la mesure dans la manière de se nourrir/ dans le domaine de l'alimentation".


----------



## nicocom

La société moderne a perdu toute mesure / tout sens commun en matière d'alimentation.


----------



## Stobila

humm,  j'aime bien " perdre la mesure" 
Excellente idée
 merci!
 peut-être :
La société moderne a perdu la mesure concernant la manière de se nourrir ?


----------



## Stobila

merci Nicomon, ça va de mieux en mieux 

La société moderne a perdu toute mesure en matière d'alimentation

Vive le travail d'équipe!


----------



## nicocom

C'est un plaisir, d'autant plus que je débute sur ce forum.


----------



## Aoyama

> merci Nicomon, ça va de mieux en mieux


Euh ... ici nicocom. Ne confonds pas Bruxelles et Montréal ...


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien... Nicomon de Montréal souhaite la bienvenue à *nicocom* de Bruxelles. 

À tout hasard... cette phrase serait-elle tirée de *cet article* au sujet de « l'orthorexie »? 

Je lis ceci, en bas de page : 





> Jade believes the condition is on the increase because "modern society has lost its way with food".


 S'il s'agit bien de cet article (ou d'un semblable rapportant les paroles de Deanne Jade)... _a perdu toute mesure_ est-il réellement le meilleur choix? Ce qui revient à dire (à peu près) : _la société moderne a sombré dans la démesure_? 

Voici ce qu'on trouve dans le TLFI, sous *mesure*


> *b)* Modération, retenue (dans le comportement, dans le mode de vie, dans les goûts esthétiques). *Synon. *_*discrétion, réserve*._ _Le goût, le sens de la mesure; perdre toute mesure._


 Je n'ai pas mieux à suggérer, mais je ne suis pas convaincue.


----------



## Stobila

effectivement Nicomon de Montréal il s'agit bien de cet article,

merci à tous!


----------



## Micia93

Nicomon said:


> Eh bien... Nicomon de Montréal souhaite la bienvenue à *nicocom* de Bruxelles.
> 
> À tout hasard... cette phrase serait-elle tirée de *cet article* au sujet de « l'orthorexie »?
> 
> Je lis ceci, en bas de page : S'il s'agit bien de cet article (ou d'un semblable rapportant les paroles de Deanne Jade)... _a perdu toute mesure_ est-il réellement le meilleur choix? Ce qui revient à dire (à peu près) : _la société moderne a sombré dans la démesure_?
> 
> Voici ce qu'on trouve dans le TLFI, sous *mesure* Je n'ai pas mieux à suggérer, mais je ne suis pas convaincue.


 
c'est pourquoi j'avais parlé de "repère" : perdu tout repère => lost its way me semblait mieux convenir, mais bon ....


----------



## archijacq

Je préfère l'expression "perdre la boussole" (suggestion d'aoyama) car vouloir manger sain ne traduit pas au départ un manque de repères, de mesure ou de bon sens - bien au contraire quand on connaît les taux de pesticides, de nitrates et d'adjuvants divers présents dans l'alimentation moderne.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi aussi, j'aurais voté pour _perdre la boussole_... mais Stobila ne semple pas approuver.


----------



## brerfox

Il y a un danger de penser trop litteralément avec une phrase comme celle-ci.

La phrase veut dire qu'il y a une fois, la société a compris comment manger bien, avec la nourriture plus simple peut-être.  Et maintenant, elle ne le comprend plus. Peut-être une traduction plus simple serait "La société moderne ne comprends plus manger bien."


----------



## Micia93

"la société moderne ne sait plus se nourrir convenablement / correctement" ?


----------



## Aoyama

> Moi aussi, j'aurais voté pour _perd la boussole_... mais Stobila ne semple pas approuver.


Je l'ai proposé, mais en fait je suis d'accord, dans un contexte de publication scientifique c'est discutable.
Une autre option : 
La société moderne s'est fourvoyée / se fourvoie [complètement] / en matière d'alimentation / dans le domaine de l'alimentation.


----------



## brerfox

Je propose que la phrase "_modern society has lost its way with food_" est assez familière et pas de tout scientifique.


----------



## Stobila

decisions decisions....
sigh....


----------



## Stobila

Brerfox, you can check the link below and see the full article to get the context 

*cet article*


----------



## Nicomon

brerfox said:


> Je propose que la phrase "_modern society has lost its way with food_" est assez familière et pas de tout scientifique.


 C'est aussi mon avis. Et le texte - au sujet de l'orthorexie, ou obsession de bien manger - est semi scientifique. On rapporte les commentaires de Deanne Jade. 

_To lose one's way_ se traduit souvent en effet par _se fourvoyer_. Il y aurait peut-être aussi _s'égarer_, dans ce sens :


> [Figuré]Mettre hors du droit chemin, de la vérité. Une passion qui égare le jugement. Un évènement qui égare l’opinion publique.


 L'obsession de bien manger leur a fait perdre la raison, quoi. 

_La société moderne s'est égarée et ne sait plus à quel saint se vouer_? Non... peut-être pas.


----------



## Micia93

comme quoi, il faut toujours donner le *contexte*, sinon "we lost our way"


----------



## Stobila

lol

merci pour tout vos efforts, j'apprécie beaucoup...


----------



## brerfox

Stobila said:


> Brerfox, you can check the link below and see the full article to get the context
> 
> *cet article*



Thank you for that, it makes it all much clearer.

I thought we were talking about a scientific article, not a fluffy Sunday supplement newspaper piece  

They quoted that phrase because it sounds good in English - what she really means by it is debatable - it's the kind of thing people say when they don't really have a clear idea what they mean themselves.

What I THINK she is saying is that people are not just "eating food" any more for pleasure or to stave off hunger. They are using it to assuage guilt feelings or to feed obsessions (rather than their bellies!) 

So my translation of "La societe moderne ne comprend plus comment manger bien" is completely off the mark. But I still think that trying to literally translate "lost it's way" is probably not correct, unless there is a natural equivalent French phrase. "La societe moderne ne sait plus comment penser de la nourriture" might be better.

I'd agree that literally "fourvoyer" or "s'égarer" are both good.


----------



## Stobila

I did mention "semi- scientific" regarding  " perd la boussole"  which I still think would not fit the style of the text ...I do like the idea of " perdre la mesure" in this context because it really is the crux of the matter isn't it?


----------



## brerfox

Stobila said:


> merci Nicomon, ça va de mieux en mieux
> 
> La société moderne a perdu toute mesure en matière d'alimentation
> 
> Vive le travail d'équipe!



Ah oui,  je suis d'accord


----------



## Nicomon

Micia93 said:


> comme quoi, il faut toujours donner le *contexte*, sinon "we lost our way"


 Mais... j'ai donné le lien vers l'article dès le post #12. Encore eut-il fallu cliquer dessus, avant que Stobila doive le remettre.  



brerfox said:


> "La societe moderne ne sait plus comment penser de la nourriture"


 That would be... _quoi penser_ or _comment réagir face à la nourriture/en matière d'alimentation_. But I'm not sure that I like it. 

À moins que j'interprète mal la définition tirée du TLFI (également au #12), je continue de penser que 
_perdre la/toute mesure_, n'est peut-être pas le choix idéal. Cela dit, la décision finale ne me revient pas.


----------

